# Bumblebee Platy had babies



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my first time catching mom right before she gave birth. Now my question is should I put them in a tank of their own? And how often do I feed them? I counted 35-40 and all of them were alive. Right now I have them floating in a gallon water jug and I just put a bunch of holes in it in my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

put them in a tank of their own. I've bred swordtailes, platys and guppys before. It was fun raising them. I raised platy fry in an unheated 5 gal tank. I fed my fry 2 a day with the normal flakes. I didn't get many from the parent though...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang thats a lot of babies! Like beta man said, they need their own tank. Since you have so many, maybe 10 gallon? I feed mine four times a day. I also keep thier water at 80-81.


----------



## JFancy (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a 10g tank and a filter but Im afraid that they might get sucked in since they are a few days old, plus I have to to cycle the tank. So Im going to put them in a net breeder ( I think thats the name of it) amnd keep them in the 29g until they get a little bigger.


----------

